# Join my facebook photogallery



## Jaruel (Mar 13, 2015)

Hallo guys,
I want to show you my new (and first) facebook page, where I post my captures every day. I said myself: Do not take your photos just for your harddisk DD ... Share it with others... So here it is. What do you think? Actually I do photography for just 3 years, so except that please . Thanks. And also I do not have any profi DSLR (own - my girlfriend has D, so sometimes I borrow it from her)... I have Nikon D3100. And just some simple lenses like: Nikkor 18-55mm, Nikkor 50-200mm . But want to buy some next lenses... Maybe also DLSR...

So, please check my page, photos... For every like... Thanks so much 

Photography by Jaruel Facebook 

Peace


----------



## Designer (Mar 13, 2015)

Jaruel said:


> And also I do not have any profi DSLR (own - my girlfriend has D, so sometimes I borrow it from her)... I have Nikon D3100. And just some simple lenses like: Nikkor 18-55mm, Nikkor 50-200mm . But want to buy some next lenses... Maybe also DLSR...


I thought the Nikon D3100 actually is a DSLR.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 13, 2015)

This is actually a photo site right here and there is no benefit to the site for us to go off somewhere to look at pictures.

Be an active member here, post pictures here and then perhaps invite us off-site.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 13, 2015)

--->>>SPAM<<<--- ....of the worst sort.


----------

